# Deere's Payment Path.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How long before the other manufacturers join in?.....my guess is about 15 minutes.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/equipment-tech/article/2017/07/25/deeres-new-payment-path


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Expensive display. I search around to see how much computing power and memory it has. I couldn't find anything. I suspect though the iPad in my hand is more powerful at fraction of the cost. I can understand maybe the software costing a bit, but not the display


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

This goes back to Deere's philosophy that you may own the steel but we own everything that runs it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

pede58 said:


> This goes back to Deere's philosophy that you may own the steel but we own everything that runs it.


I haven't bought a Deere so I don't know what any licensing agreement looks like when you take delivery. MF doesn't have one that I saw a year ago. But I wonder how it applies to 2nd owners. Probably just follows the machine. I'm sure cars/trucks have the same sorta hidden licensing agreement with their software also.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Most software is going this way, be it on your computer or I guess now in your tractor. You can't buy Microsoft Office anymore either, you have to lease it monthly.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just like onstar or sirius radio... or nav. Updates.... redicilous..


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

As Bishop pointed out, this is becoming very common within software. In our small business, almost all of our software is on a subscription basis.

QuickBooks Enterprise Subscription: $2350 (2017 - used mainly for accounting) - we run custom software for inventory/build management

Label Software: +/- $200 annually

Graphics Software: +/- $50/month per user - 2 users - $100/month - $1200/yr

Microsoft Office: $12.50/month per user - 6 users - $75.00/month - $900/yr

These are the ones that I can think of off hand. We have other software as well, but currently these are the ones that have switched to subscription ONLY. If you do the math, that is a budget of $4650/yr for our software subscriptions. We could not run our business without any of these items. Fortunately for us we are able to outsource our product drawings as the software for that is expensive and we don't staff anyone that would be efficient with it. AutoCAD is $1470/yr Solidworks is $3995 with a +/-$1300 annual support subscription.

One thing that we have learned with the subscriptions is that tech support is generally included and updates are included allowing you to have the option to upgrade to the newest software gaining new features and functionality. Just like anything in life, you have to take the good with the bad and try to find the silver lining. I think this is a better direction as it will not obsolete the hardware as fast - as long as upgrades are allowed. I believe that Apple will only allow their apps to function with the last 3 OS - after that your device is "outdated" - generally about a 3-4 year cycle with Apple.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It's kind of a a whole new world with regard to software and such, but also kind of not. It's been kind of the same way with music, books and such for a long time. I have a photographer friend that has to keep an eye out for his photos on the internet in use by someone else to advertise themselves without paying him or at least asking permission to use his photo. Or changing his photos a little bit and using as their own. 3 years ago I traded a NH 5080 baler to a JD dealer for my Krone rotary rake. So then that dealership started advertising the baler on their website. What picture did they use? Not theirs which they should have done. But mine that I had sent to them initially to get a little bit of an idea on it's condition. Or the hay broker that bought some alfalfa from me to ship to Texas. What photo did he use to advertise on craigslist in TX? My photo without asking. Both of those examples didn't cost me money. It just bothered me they were both to lazy to get their own photos. I guess it's the same thing with software. They don't want you using it or manipulating it to resell or make offers to other. Though I don't see why you can't manipulate that software in a tractor or whatever for your own use. If you have the knowledge to do that or not. I sure don't. If you screw it up they get to make money on your screwing it up to reset it.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Deere has even gone as far to say, you don't own anything but merely rent from them.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I know a guy that took a picture of his baler he owned and put it on a product he was selling and JD made him take it off.


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> I know a guy that took a picture of his baler he owned and put it on a product he was selling and JD made him take it off.


A bit off topic: We do some work with a company in CA that builds turf sprayers. The make their own fiberglass tanks and are generally installed on UTV's such as the JD Gator. For a show, they used a JD Gator and had the tank gel coated green with a black stripe. They didn't finish setting up their booth before a JD rep told them to remove it and their company received a call from a JD attorney not long after. One would think that having their Gator in a booth would be free advertising, but they were too concerned that the tank was or was close to JD colors. I am surprised that folks can restore their JD tractors in JD green anymore.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

My guess it was the conception that the added equipment might be Deere's, not that I'm defending them, to get even farther off topic most of the sprayers I looked at stated to not use Gators because of the weight.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

DohrmannEnt said:


> A bit off topic: We do some work with a company in CA that builds turf sprayers. The make their own fiberglass tanks and are generally installed on UTV's such as the JD Gator. For a show, they used a JD Gator and had the tank gel coated green with a black stripe. They didn't finish setting up their booth before a JD rep told them to remove it and their company received a call from a JD attorney not long after. One would think that having their Gator in a booth would be free advertising, but they were too concerned that the tank was or was close to JD colors. I am surprised that folks can restore their JD tractors in JD green anymore.


Wonder if JD would be concerned if someone would restore a JD tractor, but paint it orange.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Not really a related comment but the painting a Deere orange reminded me of a neighbor who painted his D 15 allis up in JD green and yellow, he did it to annoy his Deere loving neighbors. Kinda worked too.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

To me this seems to be big companies being a bit too greedy. They want to get maximum value out of the products they sell. Not realizing some of the lost sales they will have, or a complete market they will never get into because of this. There are a lot of die hard green guys who will just follow along. Some guys will get upset and change brands. Some like myself dont like the direction deere is going and therefore will not buy anything new that is green.

Just like the software companies try real hard to have business by the tail. Which they do. But by having programs that are only good for a year they miss out on a lot of sales for the home market. People share programs, they may be outdated but an old word program works just fine to type the odd letter for the average homeowners. I know they try to put security measures in place to prevent people sharing. But as long as the programs are costly and need to be renewed yearly, someone will figure out how to share them. Also you get people using there work computer for personal stuff so they dont have to buy the programs.

Some companies might follow suit with deere. Others might use it as a marketing opportunity and say unlike other companies you dont have to pay yearly to run our equipment after you bought it. Time will tell


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Lets talk razors, you know Gillette. They had over 50% of the market, think it was near 70% and realized they only way to increase their income was to develop higher price products. So they brought out the three blade, blade and then the four and so forth and the prices grew to the point stores had to lock them up. Then here came the dollar shave club and other companies and now guess who is advertising lower prices, Gillett


----------

